# "Neanderthal Make-up" Gimme a Break!



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

This is a little bizarre, I thought you'd like this, you Make Up Afficiandos out there. 

BBC News - Neanderthal 'make-up' containers discovered


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Who cares?


----------



## andisnw (Nov 30, 2009)

So easy,....a caveman could do it


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

savagehaunter said:


> Who cares?


Well, I'm sure the Neanderthal blokes of the day appreciated it when the Missus slapped on a bit of war paint before a night on the razz down at Uggs Club....

That said, I know a few ladies today who would need more than a shellfull of yellow powder to make them look halfway human...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

That BBC neanderthal pic gives me another prop idea! I think we need to start a new HF "Group": _*Neanderthals of the Halloween Forum!*_ 

-- Oh - that would be just about all of us! Especially after consuming punch bowl quantities of witches brew each 10/31. . . 
Don't know about you - but I turn yellow without makeup. . .


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

What happened to the Neanderthals? How did they die out? They may have been Fashion Victims. I recall seeing a display of Neanderthals years ago in a museum in Victoria, BC,. and, I swear, one of them had one over-plucked eyebrow.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I still caqn't believe this crap was in the news. Cavemen!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Why wouldn't they think it to be paint or something.. I seriously doubt it would be make up.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

savagehaunter said:


> I still caqn't believe this crap was in the news. Cavemen!


History! Knowledge! I found it pretty interesting.

-Chris


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought I saw this already on a discovery channel documentary last year, seems like this "news" is late.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm stunned at the reactions to this by members here!

We are given scientific evidence that Neanderthals disguised themselves for Halloween and all you can do is make fun of them or dismiss it as not newsworthy?
Snobs!
**** sapiens at the time probably did the same and that's why the Neanderthals died out.
Hope you're proud of yourselves.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

I think that's very interesting news.. ( a true or mistaken discovery) I wish there was more general science and discovery to listen to nightly rather than the constant flow of negative information we are fed. Im always interested in ancient history. The future too! Thanks for sharing that! 

I wonder if they went trick or treating after they put on their makeup?  I Gotta wonder what the treats would be too


----------

